# Overclock Help



## Maqabyah (Dec 28, 2010)

I am new to overclocking and am just doing some research. I have a old Pentuim 4 @2.4 gh Asus P4P800 SE mother board 1.5 gigs of ram. I just would like to know how to overclock this cpu or are there any current oc specs I can try?

C:\Users\Asus Maqabyah\Documents\Overclocking software\Report.htm


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OC'ing is all trial and error. Two identical PC's may not OC the same.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## Maqabyah (Dec 28, 2010)

Display:
Video Adapter ATI Radeon 9600/9550/X1050 Series (128 MB)
Video Adapter ATI Radeon 9600/9550/X1050 Series (128 MB)
Monitor Generic PnP Monitor [NoDB] (Q3M080014200)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Speakers (SoundMAX Integrated D

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 24DB
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive WDC WD1600JB-00GVC0 ATA Device
Disk Drive Brother MFC-J415W USB Device
Optical Drive HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H54N ATA Device
SMART Hard Disks Status Unknown


CPU Properties:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4
CPU Alias Prescott
CPU Stepping C0
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz
CPUID Revision 00000F33h

CPU Speed:
CPU Clock 2879.03 MHz (original: 2400 MHz, overclock: 20%)

CPU Cache:
L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions
L1 Data Cache 16 KB
L2 Cache 1 MB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 63-1101-000000-00101111-121305-I865PE$A0049000_BIOS DATE: 12/13/05 11:07:57 VER: 08.00.09
Motherboard Name Asus P4P800 SE (5 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 WiFi, 4 DDR DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN)

Chipset Properties:
Motherboard Chipset Intel Springdale i865PE

BIOS Properties:
System BIOS Date 12/13/05
Video BIOS Date 04/11/11
DMI BIOS Version 080009


Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 63-1101-000000-00101111-121305-I865PE$A0049000_BIOS DATE: 12/13/05 11:07:57 VER: 08.00.09
Motherboard Name Asus P4P800 SE

Motherboard Physical Info:
CPU Sockets/Slots 1 Socket 478
Expansion Slots 5 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 WiFi
RAM Slots 4 DDR DIMM
Integrated Devices Audio, Gigabit LAN
Form Factor ATX
Motherboard Size 240 mm x 300 mm
Motherboard Chipset i865PE
Extra Features Asus Intelligence, JumperFree, Stepless Freq Selection

Motherboard Manufacturer:
Company Name ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
Product Information http://www.asus.com/products1.aspx?l1=3
BIOS Download [url]http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us[/URL]

Also the Power supply is only 500w


----------

